# Toilet training in the rain!



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

I have to say that since brining Dexter and Alfie home last Monday we've only had a handful of indoor toilet indiscretions. 
That's because we've been watching them like hawks and having lots of garden time.
I now know the reason for our luck is the sun!
Yes, it was raining for the first time when I took them out this morning and Alfie shot straight back indoors and had a poo in the lounge!
Maybe some canine wellies are in order!


----------



## Faybee (Jul 30, 2013)

Ha ha I was actually thinking the opposite this morning, Betty went quicker than she ever has because she didn't want to be in the rain!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeh they hate the rain... It's even worse when it's dark and rainy! Not looking forward to that!


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

That's good - both of ours do seem to spend a while finding the perfect spot though, despite my wife making a puppy loo with fresh turf!


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

I've prepared for the dark by rigging up a new outside light - we tried a couple of those solar lamps to start with but they were useless!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly loves the rain she takes her good old time to do her jobs when it's raining. I had to get her a doggie rain coat cause she would end up soaked. I wish she hated the rain but no such luck!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max spent his entire potty training weeks in the rain. Used to have to take him out on his lead in the garden and stand there until he performed. Otherwise he would hold it till he got in. He adored the snow tho! Think it was his favourite weather!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Yeh they hate the rain... It's even worse when it's dark and rainy! Not looking forward to that!


Oh no!  Mind you, I can't blame them, I wouldn't want to go outside in the dark/rain either!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake loves the rain. Willow has to be dragged out.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My two aren't fans of the rain so I have to take them out multiple times because I know they need to go. Now what they do enjoy is running and playing in the puddles after it rains. So peeing/pooing is challenging and they require a bath after too. Luckily it doesn't rain much here.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey was exactly the same, didn't want to go out at all, although she did try to catch it!

Living in Britain they will just need to get used to it!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Well thank god rains in Florida normally don't lasted long... Being NO ONE wants to be out in the rain in Florida at least this year. As we have had some really good down pours... :rain: Hate to see what potty training will be like for us. Good thing we don't have rain everyday and its pretty predictable most of the time.


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

The brief shower yesterday didn't come to anything so we had another dry toilet day.

I actually want to get them in the rain now just to see how they do!


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

we brought our Summer home yesterday and the poor thing has had to go outside everytime in rain ( apart from the 3am toilet break) She doesn't like it at all, she will try to sit on my shoes under the umbrella.. but I don't want her to poo indoors unless it's raining heavily, I think she can handle these mild showers.


----------

